# what does your county offer?



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

hi :idea: mhf members cover the british isles, so i thought what would you reconmend to other members to see in your county

example :arrow:

leicestershire 

well :!: a undiscovered county :wink: i think

rutland water :arrow: >>>rutland water<<<
vale off bevoir>>>vale of bevoir

great central railway...>>>>GCR<<<<

bradgate park.. bradgate park

melton mowbray .. market on tuesdays>>> melton mowbray<<<

jewry wall...>>>>jewry wall<<<<

these are some major attractions in leicestershire

whats hot in your county

ray 
_____________________________________________________
are we nearly there yet :!:


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

Don't mean to be picky Ray, but can you really lay claim to Rutland Water???

8)

as for the East Riding, we're still busy finding our way around it. Will get back to you soon!

8)


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

> whot does your county offer


school

Ralph :lol:


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Lincolnshire...

We have the Wolds

Lincoln is nice

Then we have have Skegness :roll: 

..and of course we have the multi lingual society of Boston, err...

...and we are affilliated with the Dutch Mountain Rescue service.

Just jesting, its beautiful up on the Wolds, if you want to get away from it all then theres a few nice quiet Cls up there and similarly a few great Cl's within strolling distance of the east coast near Chapel St leonards.

pete


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

DORSET

Jurassic coast- http://www.jurassiccoast.com/

Corfe Castle - http://www.nationaltrust.org.uk/main/w-vh/w-visits/w-findaplace/w-corfecastle/

Poole Harbour- http://www.phc.co.uk/

Monkey world- http://www.monkeyworld.org/

Roman Dorchester - http://www.weymouth-pictures.co.uk/dor/dor/pic_romandorchester.htm

Glenacres nursery :lol: :lol: http://www.glenacresnursery.co.uk/ THATS US 

Hardys dorset http://www.hardysociety.org/

Bovingdon tank museum http://www.tankmuseum.co.uk/

+ much much more. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Oxfordshire

Oxford - great Park and Ride system with motorhome parking at Redbridge- brilliant bookshops, museums, restaurants, colleges etc
Cotswold towns - Burford etc
Thames and riverside towns - Henley etc
Bicester shopping village ( if you like that sort of thing)
Excellent pubs and real ale
Stately homes - Blenheim, Burcot, Mapledurham etc
Wonderful walks - Ridgeway, Thames Path, 
Archaeological interest - White Horse Hill, long barrows
Wildlife parks - Cotswold WP, etc
Superb museums - Vale and Downland at Wantage, Ashmolean, Pitt Rivers
Famous residents past and present - where to start ?

I've only just started...
Do you need any other reasons ? 

G


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Just a few from Notts

Clumber Park

Sherwood Pines
Rufford Park

Centre Parcs
Newstead Abbey
Wollaton Hall


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Too much for me to type :? look through this lot 

About Wiltshire

Tina


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

I suppose if I have to pick out something though it would be

The Avebury Stone Circle and the Chippenham Folk Festival

Tina


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

Kent;

Operation Stack!


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

> Operation Stack


Lols, but look on the bright side, my favourite view is coming over the hill on the A20 and seeing the channel and the ferries from a distance, then we know we are nearly on holiday, wish I lived as close to Dover.

pete


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

WILTSHIRE

Salisbury Cathedral including best preserved Magna Carta and oldest working clock in Europe: >LINK<

Stonehenge World heritage site:>LINK<

Devizes The Caen hill flight of 16 Locks:>LINK<

Bowood House and Gardens (nr Chippenham): >LINK<

Wilton House (Nr Salisbury): >LINK<

Longleat Safari Park (Nr Warminster) >LINK<

Swindon GWR Museum (which has a retail mall attached!!!)>LINK<

And I haven't mentioned Avebury Stone Circle, The market town of Malborough, 13 white horses, Lacock Abbey with its Museum of photography (including the first ever negative) etc etc ..........

........but luckily the site that Tina mentioned a few posts ago has an interactive map >LINK<

I have attached a picture taster that I have cobbled together (but don't blame me if you get caught in the traffic jams around Salisbury)

Regards Frank


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Great post Ray, I find the best way to see a local area is to join a rally run by one of the local CC or C&CC centres! Many centres organise rallies at local events or near or even in places of local interest.

It is easy just to give web address of your local councils and their pages on local attractions which I will do but I will follow this with some of my favourites in the area.

>Bedfordshire< 
>Buckinghamshire<

Favourites: 
The village of Shuttleworth and >Shuttleworth Collection<

The village of >Woburn< with it Abbey and Safari Park.

>Whipsnade Downs< Great views overlooking the London Gliding Club and of course Whipsnade Zoo.

The Chiltern Hills, my favourites,>Ashridge Estate<, Ivinghoe Beacon and the nearby villages of Albury and Marsworth with its Grand Union Canal and reservoirs, the area around Chequers, Coombe Hill and Dunsmore.

Ditto the Thames Valley, Marlow, Henley, Hurley, Pangborne, Runnymede and of course Windsor.

We have a wealth of National trust properties in the area, Waddesdon Manor and Ascot House are my favourites but there are also Clivedon, Hughenden Manor, Claydon etc.

peedee


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Lancashire has got
http://www.visitlancashire.com/site/guide-to-lancashire/explore-the-region/blackpool

http://www.visitlancashire.com/site/guide-to-lancashire/explore-the-region/burnley

http://www.visitlancashire.com/site/guide-to-lancashire/explore-the-region/chorley

http://www.visitlancashire.com/site/guide-to-lancashire/explore-the-region/lancaster

http://www.visitlancashire.com/site/guide-to-lancashire/explore-the-region/pendle

http://www.visitlancashire.com/site/guide-to-lancashire/explore-the-region/rossendale

http://www.visitlancashire.com/site/guide-to-lancashire/explore-the-region/west-lancashire

http://www.visitlancashire.com/site/guide-to-lancashire/explore-the-region/wyre

some nice places up here, I think every county has some good idea to post on here, I have looked at a some and decided to visit them on one of my trips  Anne


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Can't do links but look em up:-

Cathedral city of Worcester
Malvern Hills
Royal Worcester Pottery
Museum of the Commandery
Avoncroft Museum of Buildings
Severn Vally Steam railway
Numerous Historic Buildings and Stately Homes
and of course

Worcester Sauce


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

SHROPSHIRE

Loads to visit and enjoy and my favourites are:

Offa's **** - Amazing early earth work.
Iron Bridge Gorge - World Heritage Site
Church Stretton Area - "Little Switzerland"
Wroxeter - Roman City remains

Living near Oswestry I'm right on the English border and Shropshire provides wonderful access to North Wales :!:

Hope you don't mind a plug for my own web sites which give information on the Oswestry area:
Places to visit from Oswestry
Oswestry History Website

Paul


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Mansfield 
A man who wore green tights
And a tree he used to hide in
Now if you wore green tights and no trousers would'nt you hide in a tree :?: 
Geo
Robin for Sherrif!!!!!!!!!!!!!Vote for Robin :lol:
Edit--ps And the road out


----------



## 94415 (May 1, 2005)

Well, we.ve got Teesdale, Weardale and Tynedale, Beamish Museum, Durham with its Cathedral and Castle, some interesting coastal features, ooh, all sorts of things!

Have a look here http://www.visitnortheastengland.com/

Covers County Durham and a bit more!

Phil


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

Gloucestershire

Coln valley, Leach valley, Windush valley for cute cotswold stuff and celeb spotting
Cleeve Cloud; great walking and you can see half the world from up there
Cheltenham races...a damn good day out
Gloucester, Cirencester, Stroud

Fairford international air tattoo
Fairford steam rally...very popular

Convenient for...

Cotswold wild life park
Cotswold water park (strangely named as it's not in the cotswolds)
Warwick
Oxford
Forest of Dean
The Ridgeway
And erm....Swindon outlet village


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

twooks said:


> Don't mean to be picky Ray, but can you really lay claim to Rutland Water???
> 
> 8)
> 
> ...


----------



## Leapy (May 15, 2005)

Staffordshire

Alton Towers-sorry about mentioning that
Bass Brewery museum-getting better
Uttoxeter Race Course- for those who like a flutter
Cannock Chase-has a reputation for all sorts!!
Shugborough Hall-for a view into the past(with its Follies)
Just to mention a few



Leapy


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

Leapy

You forgot Oatcakes...I luv em :wink:


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Grizzly,

Burford is in your list. I went to boarding school there and as a young boy in the 60's but did not appreciate it's beauty. 

Have been back on many occasions. Whenever we go for an old boys re union I remember the Guiness Book Of Records, Burford was named as having the most antique shops per head of population and the most pubs! Basically as you walk through the High Street it is Pub, Antique shop, Pub, Antique ship!

Beautiful place.

I remember as a young boy we lived in Bourton On The Water which still has a model village and bird aviary, it used to have a witches museum as well. I came down the hill from Stow On The Wold on a bike that had no brakes and only half a handlebar. I could not stop so went into the pub car park at the bottom of the hill and went round in circles until I slowed down! All changed now, that was 1960! The pub car park is differently placed and traffic lights mean it would be impossible to repeat!

There used to be a perfume factory in Bourton On The Water and alongside and just near the river there was a little gift shop, on the wall they had a dispensing machine for Chanel perfumes 6d for a sample. A few years ago I was staying in Bourton and told the shop keeper and he did not believe me. I took him outside to show him where the machine used to be and there were the holes where the machine was mounted!

I remember my Brother taking me fishing for rainbow trout at 05:00 in the shallow waters at Bourton and he thought I enjoyed it! Only recently did I explain it was a sport I hated since then! We caught a beauty and he tried to kill it in the toilets. In the end we took it home and put it in the bath. When we got home from School, Dad had cooked it for his tea!

Regards

Chris


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

hi thanks to all who made the effort to draw attention to some areas to visit in there repective countys  thanks

ray

to be continued :arrow:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

G2EWS said:


> Hi Grizzly,
> Burford is in your list. I went to boarding school there and as a young boy in the 60's but did not appreciate it's beauty.
> Chris


Happy days Chris ! Burford is still a lovely village though it's hard to see it when struggling to find somewhere to park. 
The thing I like about Oxfordshire is that it is still very rural but at the same time has a huge diversity of people from all over the world living and visiting. We have tourists to Oxford and the Cotswolds, scientists to the big research establishments - JET, Harwell, Rutherford Appleton labs etc and lecturers and students to the unis. Makes for a great buzz about the place.

G


----------

